# Do you think my mare is Pregnant or just Fat?



## Carly Rae (Aug 9, 2015)

Hi,

I have a 3.8 yo mini that I purchased on the 16th of September 2014, We bought a black stallion and she came on heat/season and he was mounting her. This was around mid to late May. He was mounting my other mare Willow as well and when ever he mounted Willow she would ooze creamy urine-like stuff. I don't know if the stallion got to my mare Snickas or not, but I would like to know your opinions? There is a 50-50 chance that she is, a lot of the time we saw him mount her he was either not close or she would kick him away, but Willow let him mount her most times, Willow is 15.

I have some images of both their udders and vulva, also a rear end shot. Please note, I may be getting too ahead of myself with this because I am really excited to have some foals here again and she may just be fat from all the grass and treats




, we have only ever had 2 foals born on my property and It was such a beautiful experience we only experienced Willow's birth but it was so beautiful.

Willow showed good signs of pregnancy last time before she foaled- Milky urine that frothed on the ground, large udder, Isolation from other minis, she was more grumpy toward the other minis and her belly dropped. After she got a large full udder she foaled 1 week later with a little colt.

Then Willow's daughter, Lou-Lou had a foal 2 weeks after Willow and only showed signs of a large udder and clear stuff coming from her udder. We just thought it was early signs but 3 days later she gave birth to a colt nearly identical to Willow's colt and she had him overnight so we thought Willow's foal just got in with Lou-Lou but nope, was her foal.

So yeah, I might just be hoping that they are pregnant, and they may not be



So I thought I might ask people with more experience. Please if you have any suggestions I would really appreciate it. We no longer have that stallion now but I have 2 colts here, one is nearly 2 and one is 11 months and they don't hassle or mount the girls so maybe they haven't come back on heat since the last stallion?

So this is Snickas, she is nearly 4 years old and she has never had a foal before, I can get more images if needed as some she is wet in some images she just had a bath



Snickas will let me touch her udders and everything where as Willow doesn't like her udders being touched which I can understand. I can update images, and she is fluffy at the moment but she is starting to shed her coat, NOTE: She has been out in the paddock so she may be a little bloated, If there is any signs of her being pregnant, even the slightest, I can lock her up and put her on some feed to see if she is just really bloated  Please let me know if you would like images of Willow.

Thank you!


----------



## Carly Rae (Aug 9, 2015)

Thanks so much for the reply





I will update some photos in a few days for you and I'll get some of Willow as well today



I have read some of the threads here and they are so helpful


----------



## Carly Rae (Aug 10, 2015)

Hi!

I got some photos of my mini 15 year old mare Willow, I bought Willow as my first ever mini back on the 13th of May 2013. She has had her foal weaned off of her around March this year, He no longer lives here so I don't think she is still producing milk.

She has had foals before (positive that she has had 3 but most likely more that I don't know of) I am not sure if her udders are just 'stretched' because of her age and all her foals or if she is in foal again. The stallion was mounting her numerously and most times she stood for him.

She fooled us last time she was pregnant as she was standing for the stallion to mount her and we thought that she was back in season and not pregnant, but she was.

Her last foal was born on the 21st of July 2014 and he was a little colt named Bam Bam, Willow is such a great mother and knows exactly what she's doing





If my mares are in foal its only my third time experiencing it so I am sorry if some questions that I may ask are silly



I just got a heap of photos of her udders on different angles. I do have images of her vulva I can upload them if needed. I am also happy to update in a few days for a comparison.

And I just want to add a image of her foal Bam Bam. I think hes pretty cute



He loves with a friend of ours and he is an inside pony!


----------



## paintponylvr (Aug 10, 2015)

Lets see if I understand?

Willow last foaled (Bam Bam DOB 21 July) and you last had a stallion with her in May of 2015? Was the stallion running with her the whole time from July 2014 thru May 2015?

And on Snikas the stallion was mounting her from Sept 2014 (when you purchased her) - May 2015?

**********

Can you explain "Bloat" as it relates to how you are using it? I am only familiar with that term in relation to cattle and goats here in the USA and both are BAD NEWS. Even recently heard it in relation to dogs - but never horses and I have no idea what it means.

If a horse is colicy - the last thing you want to do is remove him from grass, lock him up and give him GRAIN. So.... Me mega confused. I'm thinking Bloat is NOT the same as Colic.

**********

Welcome to the MareStare Forum. We do share here and learn from each other and cry on one another's "shoulders" when needed.

I've foaled out "a few" mares - most of my shetlands have foaled between checks - sometimes only when going from the stove to the living room to sit down (pony right outside the kitchen in a kennel under our carport - cars outside)... and 1 when moved from the stall in the carport to her normal feeding area in the barn to eat - while eating her breakfast she foaled standing up w/ her face deep in her bucket (crazy mare!)... I heard the "splat" of fluids/foal from the feed room right next to her. It was WILD, let me tell you. Beautiful filly - one of our show ring winners and now ready to start driving.


----------



## Carly Rae (Aug 11, 2015)

I am sorry if I have made things unclear,

Yes Willow foaled on the 21st of July 2014,

The stallion started running with Willow and Snickas around early May to about Mid June? They are just rough estimates, we Sold the stallion about 2 weeks ago.

We only bought the stallion on the 25th of April, but wasn't let out with my other minis until he got used to his surroundings. I have It all written down on my calender if needed.

Oh no! Sorry, my mum just uses 'bloat' for when they get fat on grass. Just if they have been on grass for a few days they get 'fat' and need a break from all the grass Its nothing bad, we just don't know what to call it so we just use 'bloat' I am not sure why, our Farrier told us to lock them up of a night and let them out in the morning but lately I have been getting home at dark with a load of school work to finish so I can't lock them up so they could just be a little bit fat.

My little colt Toby got colic about 3 days living at our place, he got out of the yard into the large paddock with my other minis and the vet said either he just gauged himself with grass or ate something he shouldn't have, the vet came late and he was lucky to be alive $400 later he had antibiotics and the vet but a 'hose pipe thing' through his nose into his stomach and pump out all the grassy stuff that was coming out of his nose (sorry I don't know all the right words to describe) but yeah Its definitely not colic that I was explaining thankfully what happened with Toby really scared me.

Thanks for the welcome!

Wow! I could so see Snickas doing that, when she is eating.. she is eating. Nothing will stop her haha.


----------



## Carly Rae (Aug 13, 2015)

So its been 4-5 days since I last posted about Snickas and by looking at the photos I am not convinced she's pregnant I am starting to lock them up of a night because I think they are really fat, I do have photos like asked because I may be wrong so once she has lost some weight (takes overnight to start loosing her grassy fatness) Then I will update again (either the next day or in a few days) if you think there still could be a chance. I might also be asking all this stuff too early.

But yeah here are her photos from this afternoon, she is shedding her winter coat so sorry for the messy look of her.



Thanks!


----------



## Carly Rae (Aug 13, 2015)

Ok so I locked Snickas and Willow up overnight (6pm yesterday) and I took these at 7:50 this morning before i am off to school. her udder has changed but I don't know if its just the way she is standing but it looks different. Also she hasn't lost much of her fattiness overnight like she normally would but I am not sure if that has any relevance to this situation. So I am leaving her in with Willow and my dad will give them some Lucerne hay and I will see if that changes anything



(They have shelter and water and and a medium size yard and each others company so they will be fine until I get home)

I got some images of her again also her udder, It seems to have gotten smaller and her teats are 'touching' each other, and it just doesn't look like the other images. But here they are



Sorry for the glare in the photo it is a very sunny morning  Thanks!


----------



## Carly Rae (Nov 24, 2015)

Hi again...

So its been a while since I last posted in this topic. After posting this topic and getting opinions, I was nearly sure Snickas wasn't pregnant, So I stopped checking her udders and everything, Its been around 4 months now. On the weekend (that just passed) Willow was in season and Toby was mounting her ect. But not once since our Last stallion have I seen any signs of Snickas being in season, she hasn't been interested in Toby-Nor Toby interested in her.

So I thought to myself, cant hurt checking her udders again. So yesterday I was pretty shocked at what I saw, they were a lot bigger since I last posted. She hasn't been overfed or anything, she is (in my opinion) overweight which we have been working on for some time now.

Here are some photos, Before and after.

Before (August)

After (Yesterday)

What do you all think? Opinions would be great. Thanks.


----------



## Magic Marker Minis (Nov 24, 2015)

I'd say your mare is pregnant.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Nov 24, 2015)

Ill second that


----------



## Carly Rae (Nov 25, 2015)

I really do hope so


----------



## Carly Rae (Nov 25, 2015)

Yay!!


----------



## Rocklone Miniature Horses (Nov 25, 2015)

I would say pregnant. You really should get some veterinary advice and start reading a lot of books and websites on foaling, it is not for armatures.


----------



## Kim P (Nov 25, 2015)

I really like the braid you have in Snickas tail. So cute!


----------



## Carly Rae (Nov 25, 2015)

Thanks!! I love braiding 

I read and research A LOT, ever since I got my first horse I never stopped learning.. I have experienced horse breeders close and they said I can ask questions anytime and they are willing to help.


----------



## Magic Marker Minis (Nov 25, 2015)

I would also take her off her diet. She is not that overweight and needs the extra nutrition for the baby. She looks like she is nearing the end of pregnancy. I would start giving her grain (slow increase) and checking on her during the night. Also give her her own area away from the other horses. This might be why she has been giving you attitude because she is in her last trimester of pregnancy.


----------



## Carly Rae (Nov 26, 2015)

I don't have any grains here, only lucerene hay. I'm sure we could get her grain though, would a mare and foal mix be good? I know that we got Mare and Foal after Willow foaled as she was losing weight and needed more than just grass and hay. Do you have any suggestions on grain?

I will separate her, she has been isolating herself from the others so maybe separating her will help her a little. When Willow had her foal last year we made her own pen, it was dog proof (not that we have any dogs besides my dog around usually but just in case) and that pen was connected to a shelter that blocked the wind and we lined it with grass hay that they don't eat. Just for comfort. Should we do the same for Snickas? Willow had her foal in the middle of winter thats why we wind blocked it completely, so the foal didnt freeze, but our nights are very warm.

How long do you think she may have left? Do you think shes past half way?


----------



## Rocklone Miniature Horses (Nov 26, 2015)

She is well past half way. Her behaviour and physicality would more point to the last few weeks.


----------



## Magic Marker Minis (Nov 26, 2015)

Mare and foal grain is fine. Also putting her in a pen with shelter (like you did for Willow) is a.great idea.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Nov 26, 2015)

You should be able to get Mitavite Breeda quite easy


----------



## Carly Rae (Nov 26, 2015)

Thanks, I will try get her the grain ASAP.

I read on a few websites, I was looking about for some information on why her udders are a little bit hard, I found that it is just her udder developing and getting ready for the milk to come in, Is that correct?

Also would talking her for a walk help at all, just a slow walk or would that be a bad idea.


----------



## chandab (Nov 26, 2015)

Mild exercise should be fine, just don't over exert her; so a nice walk would probably be just right.


----------



## Rocklone Miniature Horses (Nov 27, 2015)

I would get a foal kit ready too. Make a big list of things that you need to watch for and have that in your box to.

I think there is a foal kit link at the top???


----------



## Carly Rae (Nov 29, 2015)

Thanks Diane, I'll start reading those threads, I have read a few already






I have been taking photos every couple of days and putting them in a Word document with dates and times ect.

We are going to the produce store tomorrow for Snickas. A couple of questions on feeding grain as I don't want to over feed her or underfeed and I don't feed grain that often.

Should i feed her a cup, half a cup, more, any suggestions? How long do I feed it to her, stop when she has the foal or continue feeding after foal is born?

Just any things I should know about feeding her grain would help.

Is there anything I can do that is beneficial to her while the foal is developing?

Thanks!!


----------



## Magic Marker Minis (Nov 29, 2015)

Read the directions and go from there. You will need to continue the grain after the foal is born. Eventually the foal will start eating it too. Take pics from behind and broadside, at her level. Also take pics of her udder and private parts every so often. Post them on this thread so the experts can see them. They will give you an idea how close she is.


----------



## Rocklone Miniature Horses (Nov 29, 2015)

I think one thing I've read over and over is to try and keep stress to a minimum so you're doing it all perfect by getting her her own spot so the others don't bother her. That's goes for you too, try not to stress yourself out.


----------



## Carly Rae (Nov 29, 2015)

Here's an update on photos.

I personally think she is looking a bit smaller, in the tummy and the udders. But her udders are still a bit hard still. It took me forever to get these photos, she was very stand off-ish today, kind of agitated. She didn't want to stand to get a photo, especially the behind photo she kept moving away, same with the udders, she would normally just stand there for me.

Maybe she might have some changes once she is on the grain, which we are getting in a couple of hours. Do you all still think there is a chance she is pregnant?


----------



## Carly Rae (Nov 29, 2015)

I was just doing some more reading and I read that you should think of it as your mare is "eating to feed two".

I will also post a photo of the bag we get to see if anyone can help me portion it for her.

On a couple of sites I was reading it said that the best thing for a pregnant mare is eating grass, having good grain and some hay.

If I was to have her eat grass of a day then put her locked up of a night in her seperate pen with some grain mixed with hay would that be too much? Or should I be feeding her little portions of grain through out the day? Should I even feed her hay at all?

Sorry if that is a silly question, I just dont want to stuff up and cause problems for her. With Willow last year we fed her grain of an afternoon while she was nursing her foal after they were let out to graze and the foal could play around with the other foal we had.

We were pretty lucky to have Willows 4 yo daughter, foal two weeks after Willow, so the foals had company. Thanks everyone who is helping me!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Nov 29, 2015)

Her udder does look a little smaller , but perfectly normal.

How much grass do you have at the moment ? If you have plenty of good quality grass then Id think between the grass and the grain , it would be plenty for her.

The instructions and recommended dosage amounts should be on the back of the bag.





And by the way.............................. NO question is ever a silly question , ask as many as you like , its how we learn


----------



## Carly Rae (Nov 30, 2015)

Oh thank goodness, I was starting to think she wasn't pregnant 

We have a fair bit, they are spending most time in our house yard which is pretty big, about 1 or 2 acres. because we live on 13 acres and normally I like to halve the big paddock because they become antisocial, our electric fence battery is in use so I cant halve it and i let them out the other day to the paddock, Snickas bolted away from me when I went to catch them in the afternoon, I fell in a huge hole that was knee deep and twisted my ankle, don't forget the grass it very tall and prickly. I ended up catching the 4 of them, they were right down in the far back corner of our property, little brats.

So I put them all on leads, I have found that I have a way of leading all 4 at once easily. On our long walk back I found a snake... A BIG snake. Now I refuse to let them down the back paddock. During the hot weather we get a LOT of snakes.

But thats off topic, we got the grain! I will have a read of the bag, we got the biggest one which was a 20kg bag. i'll probably post a photo of what I got.


----------



## Carly Rae (Nov 30, 2015)

Here is the mix, It turns out it has lucerne in it already and that is the hay I was going to give her



Sorry if the photos are up side down.


----------



## Rocklone Miniature Horses (Nov 30, 2015)

Try to not worry each time you see her about if she is or isn't cause you will drive yourself mad. Treat her like she is until proven otherwise. I would feed the grain once or twice a day, depends what the recommended amount is. It wont be that much probably, cause they are only wee. If she is standing in with no grass she will need hay, but if shes out on the grass she wont.


----------



## Carly Rae (Dec 1, 2015)

Okay thanks, I feed her a cup per night which I worked out to be 200 grams, it said on the bag feed one percent of the body weight. She is on grass all day and then i feed her a scoop of M&F (Mare & Foal)

Mum said that when I was walking her back in to her pen, her belly stuck out a lot on the left side.


----------



## Carly Rae (Dec 2, 2015)

Here's an update from today, she is on the grain now of a night time. Her udders are still hard-ish.

Thanks.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Dec 3, 2015)

Looking good


----------



## Rocklone Miniature Horses (Dec 3, 2015)

That grass looks good. Good for mums and babies.


----------



## Carly Rae (Dec 3, 2015)

Thank you





We have a lot of grass here at the moment and just across the road where the rail way line is there is really tall thick green grass that they love when I go pick some for them.


----------



## Suebe (Dec 5, 2015)

I'm always afraid of the grass with pregnant mares because for me I can't tell Fescue grass from other types. If anyone here can please enlighten me, it's so frustrating. Just make sure your mare does not get any Fescue grass or hay (hay is rare) the last 60 days of her pregancy, it carries a spore that can cause abortion, difficult births, and a lack of milk in the mare and no colostrum. You can google it for more info though


----------



## Carly Rae (Dec 8, 2015)

Quick update on her udders.


----------



## Carly Rae (Dec 8, 2015)

Here is the father, Steve.


----------



## Rocklone Miniature Horses (Dec 11, 2015)

Going to be a pretty baby! I bet a colourd like mum.


----------



## Carly Rae (Dec 25, 2015)

Here's another update. Hope everyone had a fantastic Christmas!


----------



## Carly Rae (Dec 26, 2015)

Along with that I also have a question.

Is there any way to pregnancy test a mare? Would a women's pregnancy test work, or are the hormones and all different? Is there anything I can buy from the vets to test. My dad said that he wants to get a vet out to see if she is or not, just I want to see if there is an alternative before we spend heaps of money on a vet to come out, even though we will probably get one anyway.


----------



## Magic Marker Minis (Dec 26, 2015)

You may want to have a vet out. Unusual for a bag to go from the size of the first pic, to the last pic. It looks like she has no bag now.


----------



## Carly Rae (Dec 26, 2015)

She has changed again since yesterday. Her udders are bigger again. One day she convinces me to think she isn't pregnant then the next I think she is. Any thoughts?


----------



## Magic Marker Minis (Dec 27, 2015)

You have a strange mare. The broadside view looks like she is V'd and she looks slab-sided. Two signs birth is close. Her bag going from half full to empty, than back to half full is very weird.


----------



## Carly Rae (Dec 27, 2015)

Should I be concerned? She is a maiden as well not sure if that changes anything.


----------



## Rocklone Miniature Horses (Dec 27, 2015)

You can buy a urine test but it won't work after 300 days.


----------



## Carly Rae (Dec 27, 2015)

So, a ladies urine pregnancy test, or a horse one?


----------



## Carly Rae (Dec 27, 2015)

If is a horse one, where can I buy one, at the vets or something?


----------



## Carly Rae (Dec 27, 2015)

Ok So this morning I was with her and I have her teat a light squeeze and clear liquid came out. My mum said that is a definite sign of pregnancy, is that right?


----------



## Carly Rae (Dec 27, 2015)

From today, about 2pm.


----------



## Carly Rae (Dec 28, 2015)

And i just wanted to share one of her with her new pink feed bucket she got for Christmas because she needed one for her mare and foal feed


----------



## Carly Rae (Dec 28, 2015)

Heres from this morning.


----------



## Carly Rae (Dec 29, 2015)

I also lost all photos of her progress I had saved on my phone. My phone decided it would crash.


----------



## Carly Rae (Dec 29, 2015)

Also, could someone fill me in a bit of information about what I said before about her udders having clear liquid?

Sorry for all the posts and questions...


----------



## Magic Marker Minis (Dec 29, 2015)

Clear liquid usually is a precursor to colostrum and milk.


----------



## Carly Rae (Dec 29, 2015)

Okay, so I'll take that as a good sign then?


----------



## Carly Rae (Dec 31, 2015)




----------



## Carly Rae (Jan 2, 2016)

Got some photos of Snickas enjoying her time out in the paddock. They really show the size of her belly.



We are all so excited here for the foal.

Hopefully Willow has a foal coming along aswell. Toby was with her a couple months ago when she was on season


----------



## paintponylvr (Jan 2, 2016)

She looks good!


----------



## CheyAut (Jan 3, 2016)

As to your question on clear fluid, sometimes you can even get that on open (not pregnant) mares. One of mine tricked me for weeks, I thought she was pregnant, and was getting fluid... but, nope. Brat. LOL 

That said, I do think your girl is in foal


----------



## Carly Rae (Jan 3, 2016)

CheyAut said:


> As to your question on clear fluid, sometimes you can even get that on open (not pregnant) mares. One of mine tricked me for weeks, I thought she was pregnant, and was getting fluid... but, nope. Brat. LOL
> 
> That said, I do think your girl is in foal


Oh really?

Ah! Now I am on the edge of my seat again



I really hope she is pregnant.


----------



## CheyAut (Jan 4, 2016)

LOL So sorry! IIRC from reading the thread last night, she was with the stallion in May and June? So you can either have a vet come check, or you can do the Wee Foal 120. Then you can know



And let US know! 

And hopefully I'm not confusing the months... I haven't been on this forum in years and I was reading a lot of it last night, so many threads, plus another forum... so hopefully I didn't confuse the two


----------



## Carly Rae (Jan 4, 2016)

Thats correct, It was just a rough guess though as I never wrote down dates. I just looked up the Weefoal 120, its only $37. Ill surely try one! And Ill also share with everyone her results!


----------



## Carly Rae (Jan 7, 2016)

So I have to try find a test in Australia. It will cost a fair bit to get one over here. Hopefully I will find one.

With that, some photos of my little Miss


----------



## Carly Rae (Jan 7, 2016)

Oh and I forgot the udder photo. Her udder is small again. But she has been out eating all day. I read that the udder may 'shrink' while the mare is out and about then get bigger when she rests. But would that count for Snickas? She is only walking around eating so I dont know if that would make her udder go smaller.


----------



## chandab (Jan 7, 2016)

This company is in Australia and it looks like they carry the WeeFoal test: http://www.kingstons.net.au/categories/Wee-Foal-Tests/


----------



## Rocklone Miniature Horses (Jan 8, 2016)

I probably wouldn't waste the money on the test for her. She's pretty big.


----------



## Carly Rae (Jan 9, 2016)

Oh okay, so I should just wait rather than buy the test?


----------



## Suebe (Jan 9, 2016)

I'm curious I notice there's a lot of talk and photos about utter development, but would there actually be any utter change at all this early? I thought the changes are shorty before birth or maybe a couple weeks prior? Correct me if I'm wrong please


----------



## Carly Rae (Jan 9, 2016)

I also read on the internet that pregnant mares will get the little white dots on their nipples. In the last photo Snickas has white dots on hers too. I just cant find what they mean?


----------



## Suebe (Jan 9, 2016)

I have a couple of mini mares that have those on & off all year around, one hasn't had a foal in years and the other has never had a foal or been pregnant, I don't think they're related to pregnancy at all. Your mare is round and certainly looks preggy, better to buy the weefoal 120 and finally know for sure though



by looks alone she sure looks like she'd be farther along then 6 or is it 7 months?


----------



## Carly Rae (Jan 9, 2016)

Oh alright thanks for that Suebe. I can't really see how she could possibly be any further along as we didn't have a fertile stallion until Steve, so really she has to be in that time frame I guess. I know what you mean tough how she looks farther along



Some days she just looks like a little balloon haha.


----------



## Carly Rae (Jan 9, 2016)

Oh and I was out getting photos again and I had to put the horses away off the paddock. I got all in and Snickas was waiting for me to put her in too, I walked up do her and she ran away bouncing and prancing. Then she kept running back down the paddock away from me. I was going to go follow her to catch her. But instead I just waited. She went bolting around the paddock and then came back up and put herself into the pens. Silly girl.

Here are the photos I got. They aren't the best quality, my camera was on the wrong setting, oops.


----------



## Rocklone Miniature Horses (Jan 9, 2016)

The white dots are calcium deposits and can form on any mare, pregnant or not. Udders will fill mostly before the end, and in maidens sometimes thy dont fill until they very very end, so i hear.


----------



## Carly Rae (Jan 9, 2016)

Wow thanks Diane! That all helps a lot! Snickas is roughly 35 Inches and she is a maiden.





I will try get photos as you have described, I mainly just got the udder photos, those were the easy ones haha. I'll get some photos soon for you, proper ones



Thanks again!


----------



## Rocklone Miniature Horses (Jan 9, 2016)

Im so excited to see what comes out


----------



## Carly Rae (Jan 10, 2016)

Me too! I really hope a filly, otherwise I'll have to sell if its a boy. Out of the 2 foals born here both have been colts. So I really hope shes a girl haha. If we get a coloured filly I want to call her Moo



I think that would be pretty cute.

My mum asked what Id call it if I was a boy. I straight up said "Gavin" so I had a Gavin and a Kevin haha. But she said no cause one of dads good friends are called Gavin. Haha I'm still not too sure on the names yet. I'd like to see if she is 100% Pregnant


----------



## Suebe (Jan 10, 2016)

Why do you have to sell if it's a colt?


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jan 10, 2016)

Wow she has certainly grown




Looking good Carly


----------



## Carly Rae (Jan 10, 2016)

She has, hasn't she Ryan





Suebe, I cant have another colt here as I already have 2 that I have to geld here and having a 3rd will be a huge vet bill. First I need to get accepted into a job to pay for it all haha


----------



## Rocklone Miniature Horses (Jan 11, 2016)

How much will your parents contribute? I don't think any job you get at your age will give much money to be honest.


----------



## Carly Rae (Jan 11, 2016)

My parents will help me a lot with it.


----------



## Carly Rae (Jan 11, 2016)

They would probably pay it then I'd pay them back over time. My parents did that for my older siblings when they were younger and needed something they couldn't afford. But they wont do it until I have a job so I can actually pay them back.


----------



## Rocklone Miniature Horses (Jan 11, 2016)

Are you close to anywhere you can get a job at? From your posts i feel you are quite rural (which sounds wonderful, im rural but still too close to people for my liking!!)


----------



## Carly Rae (Jan 11, 2016)

I have applied at a few jobs already, I will probably be trying for more soon. Yeah we are about 5-10 mins out of town so its pretty good.


----------



## Rocklone Miniature Horses (Jan 11, 2016)

Awesome



I hope you get a job you like.


----------



## Carly Rae (Jan 11, 2016)

Yeah, Me too haha but dad said I cant be picky. I have applied at 2 horse tack stores, a pet shop and a discount store so far. Id be quite happy with anything as long as its not fast food haha. Id have a breakdown there.


----------



## paintponylvr (Jan 11, 2016)

When I was your age - I took care of neighbor's homes while they were gone/on vacation (picked up their mail, turned lights on/off like someone in the house, watered gardens/picked veggies, fed/groomed/walked/cleaned up after animals); cleaned houses; worked &/or trained horses; baby sat. Worked for parents' companies - addressing envelopes and "stuffing them" w/ info to send out (catalogs), janitorial work for one of the companies mom worked for...

When I could drive - I worked other jobs - from horse/property care, riding instruction, fast food (2 different ones), business supply store, microfiche film checking, dry cleaning shop. Had a short time job working for an acquaintance of my parents'. That company sent computer boards to Australia! It was well paid, but long days - I soldered major parts on those boards - they were very happy w/ the work when I got to the point there were never any breaks in the solder runs. Not sure if those boards are still in operation - they were my pre-cursor intro to computers in the late 70s early 80s. His company did computer development work for IBM originally...

Think outside the box, so to speak. There are lots of things you could do!!

Do you sew? What about doing repairs to horse blankets (sometimes requires a heavy duty machine). Painting fences, painting rooms. Walking dogs. Tutoring for school. Weeding the garden or fetching groceries for elderly or injured adults. Working in the library. Radio or TV in your town do they need "runners", "errand-person"? and now I'm drawing blanks.

Do your guidance counselors at school line up jobs for students? I know we sometimes had some that did...

Let us know what you end up doing.


----------



## Carly Rae (Jan 13, 2016)

Wow, you did a lot! I feel so lazy compared to what you accomplished!

I actually never thought of those sort of things, like working outside of companies and private for other people. I can sew, I'm no expert but I have fixed up some rugs from my little terrors just hand sewing though. Its like they just love destroying the things I buy for them haha. I used to sew things for fun or to fix clothes. But I have only used a sewing machine in sewing class and a couple times at home.

I do painting a lot around home haha so I'm all familiar with that. How would you find someone that needs any of that done? Like painting or weeding gardens ect?

Some jobs come up but most are just courses.

Will do


----------



## Rocklone Miniature Horses (Jan 13, 2016)

Just make a flyer and pop it in the local shops, esp the hardware type shops. When i was your age i was working in a kennel so maybe look around the local dog kennels? They usually like younger people they can legally pay pittence to lol


----------



## paintponylvr (Jan 13, 2016)

I don't know how the laws in Australia work, I know that it seems a lot harder for young folks here now than it did when I was growing up. I did a lot of the jobs that I had right in our own community. Folks saw me outside w/ our horses, figured I knew how to work and would stop in and ask. After the first job of house sitting, work got around quick and every summer for 5 years, I was caring for houses/yards etc. At one point, as a teenager, I made more than I do now (YES, I DID!) - since I was young and fit it felt like the work was easier than what I do know (I certainly didn't get as tired).

Some of the jobs came about thru the companies that my mom worked for. She worked for one - owned by a family. That company was branched out into many companies - over my 4 high school years - I worked for several of those companies in different capacities (the first ones were before I was legally old enough or could drive - I walked to the office from school a couple of miles/5 KM and did the janitorial stuff. Rode home with mom and was paid as contract labor, so much per hour. My hours were tracked by both my mom and another employee. When I wasn't working, I sat at a desk and had access to a typewriter, good one, that I did my homework/reports with. Mom was kinda a do everything type of person - but mainly a bookkeeper just short of a Certified Public Accountant.) The main company was an investment firm, I don't even know what some of the others were - realty - rented office space to other businesses. I worked at the one building, after I could drive, as both a receptionist in the main lobby answering phones for the 5 or so businesses housed in that building. Then I also worked part time for one of the other businesses - a business supply store, different building - stocking shelves and running the register, meeting customers, taking down special orders and getting them to the owner to order. Couple days a week or so.

Got an allowance at home BUT my sister and I did the majority of the house cleaning and it was SPOTLESS. When we finally moved to our own 5 acres, took care of the outside animals along w/ the jobs. I actually started getting paid jobs between the ages of 8-10 when we lived in Hawaii - picked up after dogs in our neighbors yards! My sister hated that job, but she loved spending her $$, LOL... The high school years were when we had our own horses/property and I switched from most of the indoor chores to outdoor chores. Dad did most of the heavy stuff (but WAS NOT AN OUTDOOR person) - we put up fence, hauled hay removed all those darned Yucca plants (or at least reduced the number of them - didn't get them all out in the years we lived there).

Part of the reason so many jobs - we were military. We moved around. I don't remember the first 5 places or so we lived... When Mom & Dad divorced when during my 1st year of college, my jobs didn't earn me enough at that time to pay for my own schooling, so it was back to work - many of those jobs were part time and stepping stone type... For 10 of those years, while going to school and working, Mom and I purchased horses from dealers 1 at a time at low prices, got them fed, into shape, broke to ride and resold - at that time we always made a nice profit even w/ the care we took of them. Now a days, for me, that's impossible...

Before I was 21 - I was only in the house long enough to change clothes, make my bed, prepare/eat/clean up after meals and sleep. Only an occassional movie/tv - except during bad storms - which we then usually didn't have power, so no TV anyway. Both my sister and I "cheated" - the tv was on while we did homework in the kitchen/living room. When parents weren't home we could do homework in living room, across from the tv, when home - at the kitchen table.... LOL.

On my 21st Bday - I was in the air headed many states away (to the SOUTH!) for basic training in the Army... After Basic, went to advanced courses - electronics. Met my hubby to be there. Then to Korea for 13 months (don't let anyone ever tell you women weren't there!!) - Larry proposed over the phone from Germany - 16 hours time difference. Then to Germany and 1/2 way thru 1st year there - Larry and I married. Took a short "honeymoon" - during the "Darling Denmark" tour. We were married in Roskilde, Denmark and we had a BLAST! Our military jobs kept us apart for the 1st 2 years of our marriage or so...

Life in the Jones (my maiden name)/Hoffman family has NEVER BEEN DULL!!

AFter I got out of the military (Army), he stayed so I was an Army spouse for a number of years. Lots of other stories young lady - our children don't know the half of it. Many aren't wild or fantastic - some were just hard. Life has a couple of times taken some nasty turns - we survived! And we are both still working - sometimes it seems like harder than ever before.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jan 13, 2016)

Carly is very talented behind the camera



I think that is something you should seriously consider getting into.


----------



## Rocklone Miniature Horses (Jan 13, 2016)

Ryan Johnson said:


> Carly is very talented behind the camera
> 
> 
> 
> I think that is something you should seriously consider getting into.


Yes i have said that to her before, i think when she graduates school a photography course would be fab


----------



## Carly Rae (Jan 13, 2016)

I was looking to go to a kennel but you have to be 18 and its mainly only volunteer work with no pay.

I would love to do a course in Photography! Mum and I have actually come up with so many ideas for me outside of businesses, but all have come down with similar issues as to why I couldn't do them.

One was Dog walking, The issues were- Transport and my mum didn't want me walking around a busy town by myself.

Dog Washing was another, Issues- Dog may have an allergy to the products then its my fault, and we would have to make a suitable area to wash, and Lacey my dog gets jealous.

I got really good at making rope halters, and I wanted to sell them- Postage was expensive and I would barley be making a profit.

Pet Photography- Transport again.

There was so many things I wanted to do but all came down to something, I get my Learners drivers licence in like 3 weeks (SCARY!) and Next year I will be able to drive myself places.


----------



## Rocklone Miniature Horses (Jan 13, 2016)

I would relook at the halters. Postage may be higher, but get some rope, make a halter, price the postage and teh rope and add on a few dollars. its not going to make you rich, but its something. I would pay a good £15-20 for a rope halter which is around $40

Try not to do anything with animals solo, as you won't have the experience to be honest. The kennels i worked in were boarding kennels, not shelter ones, but if you can't get to them you need to try things at home. Can you edit photos? I know a lot of horsey people like nice photo edits of their horse. Most charge approx £10-15 which would be about $35

Another thing to think about is website making. I make websites using a programme thats super easy to use, and build some nice websites. I charge £60 for a basic small website so $125ish (its called xara web)


----------



## paintponylvr (Jan 13, 2016)

One thing I've always told my children is to keep track of what companies you work for, what you did for that company, whom you worked under (your supervisor), how much you earned - whether salary or hourly and what you earned when your job was finished. Keep that info safe - That can be important years from now. Also, keep a hold of your high school transcript - you may need it again.

I've got documents that I've kept in a fireproof "box" for a while now. I need to go get a safe deposit box at the bank now.

Until you can drive, you have a nice layout at your place. You could do a lot of photos right there at your place - out doors, would think. Does Australia have yearbooks in school? Do seniors get pictures taken? Sr pics outdoors are all the "in-thing" here!

**********

There are also photo courses on line - some of them I've heard are very good...

*********

As to jobs I've had, I've been told by prospective employers to NEVER list all those - some not pertinent to the position being applied for, and just plain "too many". When One person asked why I'd worked so many jobs, they didn't understand that as part of a military family we often moved every 18 - 24 months. In 12 years of school, I was in 9 different schools!! We were in Hawaii for 4 yrs but we lived in 3 different homes while there.

The last several jobs I've applied for, I've been able to do some pretty detailed, specific resumes that targeted the position I wanted - w/o listing all the different types of jobs or the "short times" I was employed by some.


----------



## Carly Rae (Jan 14, 2016)

We dont have year books here, but at our school they sell books with every students photo in them and in some parts they make collages of the events that happened throughout the year ect. But all that is done by a professional photo company. We have nearly 2000 students at our school.





Yes Id like to do an online course actually- mum wants to do one with me haha. Just getting some money for it all is the issue haha. My parents said that If I have a job and want to get a course they will pay half my first course. When I wanted to do pet grooming (I dont want to anymore) We looked up the online course and it cost $3000 for one course haha.

This doesn't have much to do with this topic, but today it was super hot. My friend is over at my place and the heat was killing us, our logic was to go on a 5 hour walk which was mostly up hill... We eventually got home, but on our stop at a park we saw this adorable gelding! He came straight to the fence for a pat, he was so sweet-a bit nippy and cheeky though haha. I have to show a photo of him, he melted my heart. I could have stayed there all day with him but we thought we might head back, we had a long walk home haha.


----------



## Carly Rae (Jan 14, 2016)

Oh and yes I love editing photos haha





Just there is a few different ways to edit, do you mean just general edit like making the photo look nicer, bringing up more colours and adjusting the lighting? Or do you mean like Photoshop edits, like cutting things out, making layers ect. Or is there a different way you mean? Here are 2 of my examples on what I mean.

This is what I mean by adjusting things. (Probably not my best example, Oh well.)

And this is what I mean by Photoshop and layers.

And you get this as a result.


----------



## Carly Rae (Jan 14, 2016)

Oh and here's an update of Snickas.


----------



## Rocklone Miniature Horses (Jan 14, 2016)

Her belly looks like it's changed a bit! I reckon it could be soon




I would consider taking the line off her though incase she starts to roll and tangles.

I mean both with the edits, and if you can do the edits with black backgrounds loads of people like those. Have a look at some stud type photos and websites to see the professional photos people like and try to copy them.


----------



## paintponylvr (Jan 14, 2016)

Snickas looks awesome. LOOK - baby is all on the right side today!

I'm sooooo jealous! I MISS having and using PhotoShop. We had one of the earlier versions. When our main (rather large) computer crashed, we pulled the Photo Shop off of it. However, we found it wasn't compatible with the newer computers. Didn't miss it so much - I was working a job with a Web Design Company before it was closed - used both PhotoShop and the other Adobe one (meant for pro photgraphers/web designers - can't remember the name of it). When the company closed, I checked into buying a current version of Photo Shop for at least one laptop (mine). NOPE - it's around $1,000 and for now there are other ways for me to use that money. I wasn't so good with it that I could do what you are doing, and a simple online photo editing program is what I use all the time now.

LOVE that last picture with the frames. That is GREAT!


----------



## Rocklone Miniature Horses (Jan 14, 2016)

I have the new photoshop. I won't say how i got it..lol

But i can't use it. I am very bad at it. I don't have the patience to sit and use it, i just want to KNOW.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jan 14, 2016)

She is looking great Carly. Cant wait to see what she has been hiding





Nows the time to start getting that foaling kit ready for the big arrival.


----------



## Carly Rae (Jan 14, 2016)

So do you all think she could definitely be pregnant?

Thanks



The frames were pretty fun to do, but I have to admit it was pretty hard to get. It took longer to get the photos then it did editing them haha.

To do them I had my camera on a tripod with a 10 second timer on. And I wanted them on grass so it looked a little nicer rather than on dirt, that made it so hard because all my horses want to do is eat. So I had them on a thin cable-lead tied to the tree so they couldn't wander off. Oh and Snickas didn't agree with the frame so I had to spend more time getting her to see it wouldn't hurt her.

So I got all that done, I had a bunch of hay in my hand to get their attention, then I put the timer on, ran over to them, sat the frame where ever I could and stood back and get their heads up with the hay haha, then rewarded them. You can see in Snickas' photo that she was interested by the hay.


----------



## Rocklone Miniature Horses (Jan 14, 2016)

I am pretty sure she is pregnant. Did you call vet about it yet cause she may need vaccs if shes not been done..? Also make sure her worming is done sooner than later.

Solo photos are SO hard to get, i usually try and video so i can grab screen shots, but the photos are then never good quality. I need a better camera, or a personal photographer to follow me about haha.


----------



## Carly Rae (Jan 14, 2016)

I haven't called the vet yet, I will soon though, and worming is hopefully tomorrow or Monday.

I know haha, I video as well and I agree they are always low quality. Sometimes I get mum to get photos for me If I cant


----------



## Rocklone Miniature Horses (Jan 15, 2016)

Call vet today if possible to ask about vaccinations, the foal will have no immunity if there is no transfer of it from mum.


----------



## paintponylvr (Jan 15, 2016)

I used to "swap" out with a friend all the time taking pics - she'd come to my place and either use my camera or hers to take pics. Sometimes she'd hold the ponies while I took pics. Her grand daughters and step-grand sons came over and handled ponies and took riding lessons - we both swapped out taking pics then, too.

I also went to her place (6 miles away) and we did the same. In late 2013, that changed a bit due to health reasons - but every now and then we still get it done. Her name is Vicki and you will see her featured in a lot of my pony's pics OR you will see her photos with the copyright info for her farm (Pampered Pets Pharm). Now, since I've moved, it's about 15 miles away to her place and it's a little harder to do, but when Riddler was 2 days old, she came my direction and this pic was taken with MY PHONE! Currently, Vicki and I have the same model of camera, too.






Here was a photo taken in 2011 - I took this one of her with this filly and then she got a good one of me with another filly - with our cameras. I don't have the photo online that has her in it (same as below, but cropped her out to make "Wyndy" centerstage!). The pic of "Flashi" has a little of me in it. We took a LOT of photos to get a couple that turned out really nice. Trust me, I have all kinds of "yucky" photos - but gotta LOVE DIGITAL - you don't have to pay to develop all of the pics to see them and have just one or two turn out!











and here's a good shot that I took of Vicki with our "ranging" colt who became "LP May Day Ranger"... Those still here that were here in 2010 will know, maybe remember that story!






Have to run. Gotta shower before driving to drs appointment! Rocklone - there are sometimes great sales on decent cameras. When I get home, I will look up what kind of camera i have - it was, at the time, a $500 camera that my hubby got on sale for me for less than $200!


----------



## paintponylvr (Jan 18, 2016)

The camera I have is a Canon PowerShot SX150 IS. It is now an "older" model. Think I've had this one since 2010 or maybe 2012, but maybe not that long. I've had two others before this one - one was an earlier model Canon PowerShot and the other was a different one (I'd have to go thru original pics to find out what kind it was and don't have those on my laptop)... All 3 have also take videos - but I've not yet found a program that allows me to edit the videos (NOW that is something I either need to learn to do OR I need/want to pay someone else to do for me!~).

This camera actually has all kinds of settings - but I rarely use them. I generally like just doing an "auto" type of focus and can adjust the zoom (doesn't have a removable lenses, though).

And I just do basic edits on photos with PicMonkey dot com. I use the free access part - it has enough goodies to get some pretty decent and fun edits.


----------



## Carly Rae (Jan 19, 2016)

Thats cool



I have a Cannon EOS 1100D. I find it pretty good. Mum says its not the best camera, but it wasn't cheap. She said its good for a beginner which is what I am.

Mum goes more for Sony, she has two Sony cameras. Her best one is a Sony A7S. It cost about $3000 I think. Canon is my first good camera brand. I think I prefer it. Mum said i am welcome to use her cameras, but it just feels odd using hers. I love mine too much haha





I use Picmonkey too sometimes. Mainly for re-sizing photos. It used to be my favorite Photo editing site. But mum bought Adobe Photoshop Light room and Adobe Photoshop Elements 10. I rely off them now


----------



## Carly Rae (Jan 19, 2016)

Oh! Look what I found!

Its little Bam-Bam! That was the day he laid in my lap and wouldn't get up. I think he was about a month old there maybe a little younger. He was so full of energy that little foal. We were lucky our other mare foaled 2 weeks later so he had a foal buddy. Its a shame if Snickas has a foal it wont have a friend. But one foal is plenty enough for me


----------



## paintponylvr (Jan 19, 2016)

What a beautiful pic!!


----------



## Carly Rae (Jan 20, 2016)

Thank you



He was such a good little boy


----------



## Carly Rae (Jan 20, 2016)

I'd have to say that Bam-Bam being born was the best experience of my life. We got to watch the whole lot.





We weren't even ready for her to foal either. We found she had milk, then a week later she was foaling so she was very sneaky with it all. She was also very fluffy and I thought she had ages to go, well I actually thought she wasnt even pregnant as she was still standing for the stallion.


----------



## Carly Rae (Jan 20, 2016)

This was him at 4 days old.





He was drinking the wrong way here, I thought it was cute haha


----------



## Carly Rae (Jan 20, 2016)

This is when he met his big sister, Lou-Lou.


----------



## Carly Rae (Jan 20, 2016)

And last ones. When he turned 1 month old haha.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jan 20, 2016)

Great photos Carly





Hows Snickas coming along ?


----------



## Carly Rae (Jan 20, 2016)

Shes good. She has no bag anymore. She hasn't had one for a few weeks now.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jan 20, 2016)

Can we get a pic update when you can ?



one from looking behind down at her level too


----------



## Carly Rae (Jan 20, 2016)

Sure, I'll go get some now


----------



## Carly Rae (Jan 20, 2016)

Sorry it took so long she decided she was going to play the 'Catch me if you can' game... We were literally doing circles around Willow... Silly girl.

Well I got them anyway. Sorry she wasnt tied up or anything, I had no one to help.


----------



## Rocklone Miniature Horses (Jan 20, 2016)

Ahh look at her! I have seen mares that size go another few weeks haha but not many maiden mares. I know you were not able to get her scanned, so be very vigilant in case she has two little babies in there. Double trouble


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jan 20, 2016)

Ill second that





Keep a close eye on her, these maiden mares can be sneaky








One thing my friend noticed recently before the arrival of her little one was that her mare was starting to isolate herself from her paddock mates. She started to spend alot of time in a spot that she usually didnt frequent in the paddock. This particular spot was where she ended up foaling





Best of luck Carly


----------



## Carly Rae (Jan 20, 2016)

Thanks all





She has been keeping a fair distance from the others, but i think she just wanders off because sometimes she is away from them and sometimes she is with them. Kevin is the one that stays away from the others a lot.

What if she was carrying two? Isnt that dangerous for her?


----------



## Carly Rae (Jan 20, 2016)

Phew thanks for that.


----------



## Rocklone Miniature Horses (Jan 20, 2016)

Sorry for scaring you haha. Its extremely rare for twins in maiden mares and minis.

Any more on willow? Do you think shes pregnant?


----------



## Carly Rae (Jan 20, 2016)

Haha thats fine





Well I really am not sure about my Willow bug.



Toby was mounting her oh the 25th of November to be exact. But her udders are hard. They were rock hard, but they have gone down a bit now. Still hard though, but that is far too early for any development. Right?


----------



## Rocklone Miniature Horses (Jan 20, 2016)

FAR too early. I am not..bred..and my boobs go hard sometimes haha  It is summer there though, so she should have seasoned.


----------



## Carly Rae (Jan 20, 2016)

Haha, so do you have any suggestions on what could be going on??


----------



## Rocklone Miniature Horses (Jan 20, 2016)

Yip, lets just see what happens


----------



## NewToMini's (Jan 27, 2016)

Update?


----------



## Carly Rae (Jan 30, 2016)

I have been trying to update, but it wont let me post photos.

It keeps saying "The upload Failed" The photo isn't too large and I have closed down the site, even refreshed my computer but it still won't let me. It also wont let me like others posts either it says "You have reached your quota of positive votes for today" but I haven't liked photos. I haven't even been on as much due to school.

I also used the basic uploader, still doesn't work.

Any suggestions? I have photos here to update you all on but cant.


----------



## Rocklone Miniature Horses (Jan 30, 2016)

Can you try photobucket?


----------



## Carly Rae (Jan 30, 2016)

Thank you heaps Diane for posting them for me!

Does anyone know how to fix the problem with posting photos and liking posts? Is there anyone I can contact?


----------



## paintponylvr (Jan 30, 2016)

Might also try reducing your pics down some before you post them. I'm really surprised Diane got those to load - those sizes wouldn't load for me when I used to try them that size. I now use a "standard" size of 500x375 for horizontal pics and 375x500 for vertical pics (quite a bit smaller than those above)... Maybe has nothing to do with it, since they loaded...???

Snickas looks great. Looks like she's moving a long and she too has started shopping a bit. I started to say that it looked like baby is starting to position itself, then from the front... uh maybe not!

Might be time to get some comparison shots from under her tail, too... I know, that is difficult! Trust me, I know that well...

Can you tell me how you are getting the udder shots? Those are good and I have such a hard time getting "good" udder shots. I think I've taken more shots of those that haven't turned out, then of the ponies themselves. Sure am GLAD that I don't have to use print film to see these pics - I'd go CRAZY!

I will be getting pics tomorrow of at least two ponies. You can critique my picture taking then, LOL


----------



## Carly Rae (Jan 30, 2016)

Yes, that is how I upload them Diane.

I tried clicking the top left button and it still did not upload. When I go "More Reply Options" under "Attach Files" and Beside "Choose Files..." It says "You have exceeded your allotted disk space for attachments"

I and when I like posts it says

"An Error has occurred.

You have reached your quota of positive votes for the day" 

This all started a couple days ago when I saw that my member status was a "Youth Member" But I can't see how that could start doing all this?


----------



## Carly Rae (Jan 30, 2016)

I always reduce my pictures before uploading. I will try make them even smaller though. Normally if it is too large it will say "Your file is too large to upload" But now it just says "This upload failed"

Thanks



Glad to hear you all think she is going good.

Getting photos under her tail is fine. She doesn't mind. I play with her tail a lot braiding, brushing. Also when I got her she was tail shy because when we were loading her to take her home she was frightened of the float. Dad was behind her talking to her trying to load her and the man there told dad there was no reason to be so gentle. So he grabbed her tail and twisted it and turned it every which way till she had no choice to go forward. It took me months and months to regain her trust around her hind end. Sometimes I felt unsafe around her back end in case she decided to kick me to protect herself. But when I was patting her I would start from her back and run my hand all the way down and over her tail and down her back leg. It took me ages just to be able to brush her tail. Also when we had a vet out they also checked her they said there was no damage, maybe a little sore and some trust was gone.

The way I get the udder photos is I just kneel beside her and just put my camera under and try line it directly under trying not to put an angle on and I just take it. Normally I get my photos when she is not on a lead. If she walks away I just give her a tummy scratch (She LOVES those) and take my photo quickly and done


----------



## Carly Rae (Jan 31, 2016)

I just logged onto a friends account (I made it for her when she was over, but she hasn't used it, oh well) So I went onto that account and tried to like a photo and it was fine. It let me like it. Then I logged back on mine and it wont let me.


----------



## Carly Rae (Jan 31, 2016)

On that other account its all normal. I can post photos, like photos. But mine says I have exceeded limits and all.


----------



## paintponylvr (Jan 31, 2016)

give me a few minutes, I'm not a moderator. BUT I want to try to check out pics on my account the way that you are loading them. I do know that I had another forum account with a similar forum and they had an allotment of so many MB of space for loading pics directly from your computer. When you reached that allotment, you couldn't load more photos and to get back space you had to go in and delete photos from the ones stored on the Forum's site when you loaded that way. The size(s) of the pics contributed to that issue, too. Many of my original pics on my computer are much smaller than they are now - I could load more before hitting that limit, but they were often very hard to see. That particular forum is no longer in existence, makes me sad... I don't remember Lil' Beginnings doing a MB limit, but then since I don't usually load my pics that way, could be why I think that...

Like Rocklone, I do the attachment from the photo album websites of Photobucket (for older pics before 2009) and Picasa (google) from 2009 to now. The pics are stored on a server with those two web albums NOT on Lil Beginnings server... Hence, you can "show" as many as you want. I'm only able to load 6 at a time in a given post, though.

There are other online photo album servers! Flicker, SnapFish are some of the older ones. Picture Trail and a whole bunch of new ones. I'm not familiar with those, however. I don't know if they are free. My Photobucket and Picasa albums are free - I have a set limit of how many I can store in total in the account AND how many can be stored in each individual album in my account. I have different albums for each horse/pony; family; events; equipment or farm maintenance; dogs & cats; chickens & ducks; etc, etc... IN Photobucket I had some different albums that also included the 4th of July parade we went to one year (HUGE album by itself) and also Prom pics of our daughters... I now have pretty much reached my limit of free space on Photobucket and the advertising that pops up on that site occasionally causes my laptop or previously our computer, to lock up... Currently I think I have around 4,500 pics in Photobucket (could be wrong?) and more than 5,000 in Picasa. When I had a website, I linked directly to the pics in the albums - allowed my website to load faster since the pics did not take up my allotted space w/i my website.


----------



## paintponylvr (Jan 31, 2016)

I've got two windows open. I'm in my "LP Painted Ponys - 2016 Foaling" thread. I've clicked on the "More Reply Options" (below right side next to black "Post" button) and it opened up the window that shows I can load pics directly from my computer HD to the post (which are then stored in my Lil Beginnings account). YES - there is a limit, I've done enough of this to reach only 4.88 MB allowance and each file (picture) can only be 2MB.

I've played, adding a total of 3 pics (screen shots of doing my posts/adding pics). You can go to the thread and it's post #20... - Paula's picture learning post

Now, I have to go to my account and figure out where the pics actually go. Eventually, I will have to delete pics. If it's the same as my other forum, it will take those pics that are deleted out of previous posts. If those posts are then accessed, the pics will NOT be there.


----------



## Carly Rae (Feb 1, 2016)

I just used all your steps and still I have the problem.


----------



## Carly Rae (Feb 2, 2016)

Thanks Diane


----------



## Rocklone Miniature Horses (Feb 2, 2016)

Aw missing your photos Carly. Hope you get it sorted soon.


----------



## Carly Rae (Feb 2, 2016)

Me too. I am getting like photo posting withdrawal haha. I have a pile of photos of our huge storm we had. And my horses trying out their new muddy look.



Not impressed about that. On the weekend I cleaned ALL the mud off them all, unrugged them and all. Then we got a huge lot of rain. Now they are like double the muddiness. Its my 16th this weekend too, I was hoping to have nice clean ponies. Now I have 3 days to clean 4 minis and one dog, oh the joys


----------



## Carly Rae (Feb 3, 2016)

I found a way to upload them! It takes a little longer. I just have to upload through Tinypic.com and then take the Forum /Message Board code and it works



Still cant lie posts though


----------



## Carly Rae (Feb 9, 2016)

New update

Went out to get photos and gee was she grumpy. I went past her and I would normally run my hand down her back and off her bum, and when I did she stomped her foot and spun away from me. When I fed her I thought I might give her a pat all over, and she did not approve of it like she normally would, only on the back end though. If I went to touch under her belly, udders or around her tail she would stomp her back legs, swing her tail and turn away, some times she would pin her ears back. She didn't try hurt me, just warned me off a bit.


----------



## paintponylvr (Feb 9, 2016)

Snickas looks like she's at the same stage (or thereabouts) as "GG" and "KoKo". That is sooooo cool to follow along with someone else at about the same stage.

She's looking great, Carly!


----------



## Carly Rae (Feb 9, 2016)

That is cool!

Thanks



she has been out on paddock for a few days due to me being busy with school, grade 11 is like a kick in the guts compared to grade 10, straight into assessment on the first week! So yeah she was happy, at night when I bring her her food and she is out in the paddock she will come flying down (sometimes) for her dinner





Oh and on my birthday weekend my minis got a bit of attention from my family and friends, they adored them, then one if my cousins got drunk and every time he saw me walk past he thanked me for introducing him to my minis.. every single time.

But anyway, we are all so excited for her foal, my aunt got a great dane pup for her birthday, we were hoping when snickas foaled Bess (the dane) and the foal would be same heights, but snickas is leaving it a bit late and Bess just wont stop growing!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Feb 9, 2016)

Shes looking great Carly


----------



## Carly Rae (Feb 11, 2016)

Thank you both


----------



## Rocklone Miniature Horses (Feb 11, 2016)

Looking good.


----------



## Carly Rae (Feb 11, 2016)

Thanks


----------



## Carly Rae (Feb 13, 2016)

Not really an update on her progress. Just got photos of her with her big belly



Sorry they arent very good quality


----------



## Carly Rae (Feb 13, 2016)

She is so big compared to the others haha.


----------



## paintponylvr (Feb 13, 2016)

I LOVE the "Wide Load" shots!!


----------



## Carly Rae (Feb 13, 2016)

Haha thanks








She is getting a bit dirty, I wanted to bath her, she doesn't like baths that much should I wait? Yous said to keep stress to a minimum, would a bath not be recommended?


----------



## chandab (Feb 13, 2016)

If she hates baths, I'd skip it til a week or two after she foals. Just brush her, a lot.


----------



## Carly Rae (Feb 13, 2016)

Yeah she is not one for baths




In fact none of mine are.

I'll wait, good thing she loves her brush times then


----------



## Rocklone Miniature Horses (Feb 14, 2016)

Don't need to bath horses don't mind being dirty it's not good for their skin to bathe a lot. Just brush her off


----------



## Carly Rae (Feb 14, 2016)

I haven't bathed her for 4 or 5 months now haha. She wont stop shedding lol, you cuddle her and you are covered in her furr



Sharing is caring I guess.


----------



## Rocklone Miniature Horses (Feb 14, 2016)

Hahahaha yea it is indeed. Think of it as a totally humane fur coat


----------



## Carly Rae (Feb 15, 2016)

Hahah





I know this has nothing to do with Snickas or horses, but I went to do my Learners test. I spent all day doing online tests cause I am home sick, I read the book and all. Then went in to the department of transport and they told me I couldnt because someone had to witness my signature.



So I needed someone to watch me sign my name on a piece of paper, and then sign it saying they were a witness. Argh. And the person had to be someone not related to me in anyway, they had to know me for at least 1 year and they have to have a profession as a Teacher, Vet, Doctor, JP, Police ect. Went to school, all teachers were in a meeting(after hours). So now I have to do it tomorrow or Wednesday. Grr.


----------



## Rocklone Miniature Horses (Feb 15, 2016)

That's always such a bother ain't it. I always get my cop friend to sign.


----------



## Carly Rae (Feb 15, 2016)

Yeah it is, We have no connections with people with those professions. Well out west I was best friends with the cop, wouldn't have a clue where he is now. We also have a few Nurse friends, but a nurse isnt an option. So today mum and I are starting up my bank account then going to school at a lunch break to get the witness signature. All just to do a test.


----------



## Carly Rae (Feb 15, 2016)

Yes! I got 100% on the test! Get to go driving now!


----------



## Carly Rae (Feb 16, 2016)

*UPDATE!!*​
​
​


----------



## Carly Rae (Feb 16, 2016)

Update for Snickas


----------



## paintponylvr (Feb 16, 2016)

oooo, kidz' irritating her all on one side!

Congratulations! On your drivers permit.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Feb 16, 2016)

Wide load coming through





Looks great Carly , excited to see what she has been preparing in the slow cooker for you


----------



## Carly Rae (Feb 17, 2016)

Thanks 

Ah, me too. Its killing me with excitement haha.


----------



## Carly Rae (Feb 22, 2016)

Another Update


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Feb 22, 2016)

Looking Good Carly , she is such a pretty mare


----------



## Rocklone Miniature Horses (Feb 22, 2016)

I just can't believe how big she looks! Haha.


----------



## Carly Rae (Feb 23, 2016)

Thanks Diane and Ryan



She is pretty isn't she? My dad adores Snickas and Kevin, Dad isn't an animal person either lol. He thinks Willow is an old b**** and he thinks Toby is a S*** Head but In dads eyes Snickas and Kevin are perfect



In my eyes, Snickas is a ball of Fat, Kevin is the hugger, Toby is the apple of my eye, and Willow is my Old girl lol.

I know! She is getting so big haha! I have been thinking lately that she hasn't changed much, then I looked back on photos and was proved wrong haha. I made a before and after thing.


----------



## Rocklone Miniature Horses (Feb 23, 2016)

Oh Lordy!!!! She can't have long to go


----------



## Carly Rae (Feb 24, 2016)

I hope she doesn't!! lol.


----------



## Rocklone Miniature Horses (Mar 14, 2016)

You're not updating a lot!


----------



## Carly Rae (Mar 14, 2016)

Sorry! Here is an update. She wont stop growing!


----------



## Magic Marker Minis (Mar 14, 2016)

She looks about as big as my mare and she is due anywhere from now to next month.


----------



## Rocklone Miniature Horses (Mar 14, 2016)

Ooh exciting. There is definitely some udder development there!


----------



## Carly Rae (Mar 16, 2016)

Thanks! She is just starting to grow her winter coat. "Winter Babies" are the best. Both the foals born here 2 years ago were born in winter and they were so fluffy!

I'm so excited for this foal



I found some photos of little Pickles that I want to share. When I got my first mini Willow, 4 other minis came too that belonged to our friends, one of them was a 2 week old foal, Pickles. She was 'taught'' to lay in your lap or just on the ground, she more did it for the enjoyment for her belly rubs. But one day we had 3 little girls out 2 were twins.

So we got Pickles to lay down and got photos. The twins loved her.
















Then mum forced me to get in too.






Its hard to believe that that was almost 4 years ago.


----------



## Ellesan (Mar 16, 2016)

Wish I could see your pics! My computer won't open them for some reason.


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (Mar 16, 2016)

Ellesan, usually when I can't see pictures, these are some of the reasons:

I'm not logged in.

Cookies are turned off (mostly on mobile device.)

Spam filters are set too strictly.

After this, I scratch my head, log off all accounts and reboot. ;-)


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (Mar 16, 2016)

Oh, and Carly Rae....I like the last two best. The smiles match on Pickles AND the girls!!


----------



## Ellesan (Mar 16, 2016)

Dragons Wish Farm said:


> Ellesan, usually when I can't see pictures, these are some of the reasons:
> 
> I'm not logged in.
> 
> ...


Thanks! it's my work computer so I can't change any settings...but I can see all the pics on all the other threads. Weird. But I'm definitely signed in.


----------



## Carly Rae (Mar 28, 2016)

Got a new update!

Her udders are a lot bigger now than last time.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Mar 28, 2016)

looking great carly , she looks like she is shopping at the "Milk Bar" whilst your at school


----------



## Carly Rae (Mar 28, 2016)

Thanks, Good thing I am off for 2 weeks so I can keep an eye on her



All of them need some TLC.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Mar 28, 2016)

Lucky you


----------



## Rocklone Miniature Horses (Mar 29, 2016)

Looking great!


----------



## Carly Rae (Mar 29, 2016)

Thanks!


----------



## paintponylvr (Mar 30, 2016)

Are you on what we know here as "Spring Break" or for you is it "Winter Break"? Do you go to school year 'round?

She is looking awesome still. It's really funny to compare photos at this point, too.


----------



## Carly Rae (Mar 30, 2016)

I am not sure, Its Autumn here at the moment, we call this holiday "Easter Holidays". We have 4, 10 week terms of school with a 2 week break between them, but over Christmas Holidays we have 8 weeks off. We are on our first holiday of the year, next holiday is "June/July Holidays" then "September Holidays" then "Christmas Holidays" then we repeat all that for the next year, If that makes sense?


----------



## Carly Rae (Apr 2, 2016)

How often should I update? Is the duration now ok? I update about every 2 weeks or so. I just dont want to burden everyone with photos after photos of her.


----------



## Magic Marker Minis (Apr 2, 2016)

Since last photos showed her bagging up, they like updates about once a week. Trust me, you won't overload them with pictures.


----------



## Carly Rae (Apr 2, 2016)

Alright thanks, I'll try update weekly.


----------



## Carly Rae (Apr 5, 2016)

I have an update.


----------



## Carly Rae (Apr 6, 2016)

This afternoon my brother was patting Snickas and he asked me why she was breathing weird, looking at her belly. So I put my hand on it and it was definitely moving, but it was softy moving, you could slightly feel it.

So now I am curious, is it too early to feel any movement? If not she was doing something weird.


----------



## Rocklone Miniature Horses (Apr 6, 2016)

You can feel them from about 7 months and I would say she's well over that haha.


----------



## Magic Marker Minis (Apr 6, 2016)

I can feel movement as early as five months.


----------



## Rocklone Miniature Horses (Apr 6, 2016)

I felt it about 6 months but i doubted myself as I didn't know really. I think it comes with experience. I DEFINITELY felt it at 7 months though.


----------



## Carly Rae (Apr 6, 2016)

Snickas is like 9 or 10 months now haha. Yay! That's exciting for me, I have never felt a baby move! It freaked my brother out because he saw her belly bulging around the flank. When Willow's foal was born in 2014 my brother saw a part of it, he wouldn't touch the foal until he had his first bath lol.


----------



## Carly Rae (Apr 6, 2016)

This was pretty much my brothers expression to seeing a foal being born and seeing it move.


----------



## Carly Rae (Apr 6, 2016)

Hahah Thank you!



He loves pulling faces for the camera lol.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Apr 6, 2016)

Looking the goods there Carly



and great photos !!!!


----------



## Suebe (Apr 7, 2016)

How old is your mare? Just curious


----------



## Carly Rae (Apr 7, 2016)

She is 4 years and 6 or so months



she will be 5 in October.


----------



## Carly Rae (Apr 16, 2016)

New update!!!

Today her udders are massive and she seems to have a lot of pressure on her hind end. She is walking around with her tail lifted a little, she is very touchy around her bum, I NEARLY got a good nip this morning from her when I looked at her udders.

Here are the photos. Is she close??


Sorry for the poor quality.


----------



## Carly Rae (Apr 18, 2016)

Its 2:10 am foal was born around 1. Its a filly, so happy. But Snickas is laying down a lot.


----------



## Carly Rae (Apr 18, 2016)

Its nearly 3 am and i have decided to leave them sort the rest out, they have been communicating and the foal is toddling around, she was also searching for milk. I will post photos at daylight ?


----------



## Magic Marker Minis (Apr 18, 2016)

Snikas is laying down a lot probably due to still being in pain. If you don't have anything for pain, she will be up and around in a few hours. Just make sure baby gets to nurse, so she gets her colostrum.


----------



## Rocklone Miniature Horses (Apr 18, 2016)

OHhhh baby. I hope all is okay


----------



## Carly Rae (Apr 18, 2016)

All is well now!

Had a bit of trouble trying to get the foal to feed because Snickas udders were rock hard and her nipples were sucked up so the foal couldn't get to it. She was suckling the air looking for a teat. I was getting worried that she wasn't going to be able to feed and would become weak and tired, so I tied Snickas up and gave her a bucket of hay while I worked on getting the foal to feed. Still no luck, so I ran upstairs and got a teat and bottle, and milked her a little, but the teat was too big for her little mouth.

But baby wasnt giving up, we had little breaks in between each try, she tried so hard and I helped all I could, Snickas udders softened up a bit and after a while my guidance was less needed. She drunk away, then she was all tuckered out and had a nap





Im so happy, I am still going to hang around them and make sure she continues to feed and I have to watch for her to do her first poop as I read on a site.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Apr 18, 2016)

Congratulations Carly ,

You should be so proud of the amazing job you have done , you stayed calm and asked questions, glad she is now drinking





Told you the wait would be worth it , She is adorable





Cant wait to see some more pics when she settles in


----------



## Carly Rae (Apr 18, 2016)

Thanks Ryan





Im proud of her too for not giving up



She is! I just want to bear hug her and give her kisses, containing myself from that though lol. Also so proud of my Nikkie doing it all by herself, All the other ponies came up from the paddock watching through the fence, her little support group





I will surely have photos when she does! Thanks so much for your help this morning as well Ryan





And thanks all who helped me with her progress and all my questions, I really appreciate it


----------



## Carly Rae (Apr 18, 2016)

Thanks Diane!

I am a little concerned about her eyelashes. They are going in her eye, I have been getting warm damp cotton balls and gently wiping across her eye to get them back out, its making her blink a lot with them in there, the other one has stopped going in thankfully but this one keeps going in, I am not sure if I should keep doing what Im doing or if there is something else i should do. Our last foal born here had the same thing and his owner trimmed them with scissors, it worked but I dont know if thats dangerous for the foal.

I have been searching about it and this thing called "Entropion" is all I get. I read it and it says you need a vet to put stitches to pull the eyelid and eyelashes away from the corneal surface. then I looked at photos and it looks nothing like it. Her eye is normal just the lashes are pointing down.


----------



## Carly Rae (Apr 18, 2016)

Oh and I got another photo






When she suckles Snickas loves it, it must feel like a scratch because her nose starts wiggling haha.


----------



## Carly Rae (Apr 18, 2016)

Haha its pretty cute to watch



Thanks, I will try get one now.

She wont lay down, she has laid down once. The first time she tried, she got on her knees and her butt kept going and she toppled over, it looked do awkward. Now she stands there with her nose almost on the ground and she sways a bit her eyes are closed, you can tell shes tired. I searched it up, and others have said some foals just cant figure out how to lay down and sooner or later they will lay down. Some said to try gently lay them down and sit with them. What do you think? Should I just leave her figure it out or see if I can help her out?


----------



## Carly Rae (Apr 18, 2016)

Oh hang on, shes just made a liar out of me. Went back out and here she is, laying down.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Apr 18, 2016)

Give her a little time to unfold and strengthen. Now that she is nursing you will probably find she is bouncing around like a kangaroo soon enough.

It wouldnt hurt to have have your vet out to have a look at the eye lash problem and for a general check up in the next few days





Gee shes cute


----------



## chandab (Apr 18, 2016)

Congratulations!


----------



## Carly Rae (Apr 18, 2016)

I hope so





I'll have to talk to mum about getting a vet, they are just so darn expensive



I'll keep attending her eye and see if it stops going in, I got the other one to stop, Im hoping this one will to, if not I will ask mum to get a vet.


----------



## Carly Rae (Apr 18, 2016)

Thanks Chanda!!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Apr 18, 2016)

Even if you just give them a call and see what they advise


----------



## Carly Rae (Apr 18, 2016)

I think I might call them regardless.

We have new neigbours that breed race horses, The man was trimming his trees and i was sitting and watching Snick and the foal, and he asked how old she was and everything, said she was cute, I told him about her eye (it gets a but gunky from blinking) and he said leave that to Snickas, he said the more I touch and clean it the worse it gets.


----------



## Ellesan (Apr 19, 2016)

What a beauty, congrats!!!


----------



## paintponylvr (Apr 19, 2016)

She is a cutie!! Congratulations.

On her eye, yes, calling the vet just to ask about it wouldn't hurt. Keep up what you are doing and MAYBE add - gently pulling the eye lid up and back (kinda like a kid folding thier eyelid back). We have had to have 2 shetland foals' eye's stitched up like that - to "train" the eyelid/eyelash to not turn into the eye. A couple of days, the stitches were cut and the eyelids were fine.


----------



## Carly Rae (Apr 19, 2016)

Thank you both!!

I'll try that Paula, thanks for the suggestion


----------



## Rocklone Miniature Horses (Apr 19, 2016)

If it's just one eyelash I would be tempted to pull it to stop the irritation. I sometimes get one eyelash that goes into my eye and drives me mad. I just pluck it lol


----------



## Carly Rae (Apr 19, 2016)

It was a lot of lashes, last time I checked they were pretty good


----------



## Carly Rae (Apr 19, 2016)

Little baby now has a name! I wanted a nice name for her, not something like how we named Kevin for laughs then it stuck, and like her father, his name is Steve.

I was going to call her 'Moo' but she wasnt pinto.

So I decided to try something a little different and unique, I called her... Texas.


----------



## paintponylvr (Apr 19, 2016)

Texas...

Why? What brought that name about? Curious minds wanna know...

She is a BIG filly...

I have had many people ask how I've chosen names. I've had names "arrive" before a foal (or a child) were born, I've had lists of names that didn't work at all (one colt we had just needed to be named "Rascal" - we never did find any other part of his name that fit well with it until the day he was sold at 3 yrs of age - then he became LP Painted "Walker's Rascal" - the girl who bought him was called "Walker"). He was a hard one - drove me crazy trying to name him!

Others - some have taken a day or two but a few have been named almost immediately at birth and yes, a lot of ours have been named for the weather or for other animals (animals seem to be more for the dogs...) and then have had twists on spelling. Flashi, Wyndy, Ayre, Cheri (part of full name is Cherish), Ellon (H..ell..on ..wheels) or Ellona (H...ell on a ...pedestal - can you tell she was a brat!??! - right from birth!).

Not sure exactly how GG came about - but Giraffe certainly didn't fit! GG is one of the few whose barn names only "sorta" matches her registered name... "GG" has a " Fisher Price" toy giraffe on her bum. Her registered name is now - LP Painted Silver Toy...






Turns out it wasn't Fisher Price but vintage Tupperware! Hmmm...






The Fisher Price giraffe toy -






Most of the rest - I've purposely named them to take the barn name from their registered name (or vice versa). I have changed a couple of barn names when I've gotten a new pony whose barn name didn't fit me for them. Hope that made sense?

I LOVE naming ponies - 9 times out of 10.

So .... What brought about the name Texas? AND more piccies!!!!


----------



## Carly Rae (Apr 20, 2016)

Really? I was thinking she was pretty small. Well that explains why Snick was so tired and sore then. Her back end was very swollen too, I kept an eye on it, it all looks normal today and Texas' lashes are sitting normally now, they fixed by themselves like my neighbor said they would



Also Texas has done her first poop and she is full of energy





Yeah



I named Bam Bam almost as soon as he was born



I had a cat named Rascal once, it took me ages to name him



Wow, you have named a lot of ponies! Love the names





Thats really clever with the giraffe!





--------------------

With the name Texas... Well I have always loved Texas I want to travel there. But I never thought I would name a horse that until I was searching through some mini horses for sale, something I do regularly, sometimes you see some really pretty ponies. Anyway, I was flicking through some sales yesterday and I scanned and the word 'Texas' brought my attention, it had something to do with a stallion bred in Texas or something I only briefly looked at it. At the time I was looking for name Ideas and I thought I could call her Texas.

I asked people(family and friends), some liked it, some thought it was weird, some just laughed at me thinking I wasn't serious. So I tried to find something different and kept thinking. I even looked up names on google to replace it and I just couldn't let go of the name Texas. My Nan wanted me to call her 'Dolly' or 'Missy' but I have met and heard of so many pets being called those names, I wanted something different. I told my Nan and how I thought I shouldn't name her that because of peoples opinions. My Nan said that I shouldn't worry about it, shes mine to name. So i named her Texas.

I had the name 'Moo' ever since i found out she was pregnant. Snickas is pinto and Steve (The father) his dam was pinto. So I had my hopes up that their foal would be pinto too. The reason 'Moo' was the colours of a cow haha.

So, I guess the name was kind of a coincidence, but the ad brought the name to my mind



I thought it was different and unique, I have probably been getting those reactions probably because it sounds different.

Whats your opinion on the name??


----------



## Debbie Roberts (Apr 20, 2016)

Awww, so cute Texas! And I thought everything was BIG in Texas. Just a doll and Congratulation!!!!


----------



## Carly Rae (Apr 20, 2016)

Thanks heaps Debbie Roberts!


----------



## Debby - LB (Apr 25, 2016)

Thank you for participating by sharing your mare Snickas foaling journey! Congratulations on your gorgeous new filly "_Texas_"!

Please remember to add your new fillies photos to our yearly "new foal announcement" thread on the main forum, and also here on the pinned thread entitled "foals born with the help of this board".
New and updated photos and questions go on the main Miniature Horse Forum, there is also a pinned topic in this forum for updated photos of foals - everyone loves to see new foal announcements and updated foal photos!!
Thank you again and we hope to see your Mares here again next year!!




I will move this foaling journal into the yearly foaling journal archives forum after a few days of Congratulations!!

If you would like this thread moved to the foaling journal archives forum to keep for reference please let me know.

Willow is in a new thread here

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------

